# Stocking Established Planted 55Gal



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

My 55 gal was just moved to my new house an hour and a half away from the old place.
It is very well planted, a six year old Anubis that is HUGE, some smaller ones, several java ferns, some java moss, two lava rocks and three drift wood logs. Half the tank has mature vallisneria and I am hoping the move didn't disturb it too much... that was two weeks ago and so far only a few leaves have died so I think it is alright. I have a quite a bit of duckweed as well. Brown gravel substrate, black back, light is on a timer from 7am-2pm every day and I use flourish comprehensive by Seachem every 4-5 days. Water is a little soft from the driftwood I believe though I haven't checked it recently, or even since the move.
No fish have died except the crushed ones though. 75-78 degrees F.


I just set up a new Sunsun canister filter, it did have a HOB the last several years and this is my first Canister filter. Does not have the UV sterilization but there is several floss layers, the ceramic rings, and bioballs. I LOVE it so far, the water seems to be excellent. I believe it is 264 gph.

I'm cleaning it for the first time sometime this week (I heard it should be every 3-4 weeks) so that will be interesting. I do not have a UV sterilizer, not sure if it's necessary.

I am interested in H. corymbosa as I have heard it is undemanding and can do well in various lighting conditions... But I honestly don't know if I have room for many more plants, unless maybe more floating ones. Suggestions?


I currently have one three line corydoras, three harlequin rasboras (4 died during the move, they were crushed  ) and 6 red cherry barbs... Most of these fish were born in the tank from being stocked three years ago, the last two years I've been in a dorm so the tank has just been taken care of minimally by my mom.
I know there should be more Corys.. Also last week I put a white male betta crowntail in there, he is doing excellent.




SO question is what can I put in this tank? It's finally extremely well established and heavily planted... I believe I will bring the red cherry barbs and corydora to a local fish store. Possibly the rasboras as well, or I will buy 7 more of them if they work with future fish.
I'll either leave the beta or put him in his own tank depending on compatibility.

I was thinking about angelfish, but I'm open to suggestions... I really like white skirt tetras, but I've never had them. I think some of the catfish are kind of cool but I would want them to go with other fish. Would shrimp or snails benefit my tank?

Fish I'm interested in...
Barbucca Diabolica
10 Black Ruby Barbs
Penciil fish
Angelfish
White Skirt Tetra
Black skirt tetra
Black Widow Tetra
bleeding heart tetra
diamond tetra
Scarlet Badis


I am all over the place and just looking for ideas I suppose.
I could do a school of angelfish and then a large school 10+ of rasboras or some other schooling fish,
or I would possibly be interested in an entire school of tiger barbs... or neon tetras, they've always been a favorite.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

You have quite a lot of possibilities for your 55. One of my favorites is angelfish with a big school of Rummynose tetras and Harlequin rasboras. I like cories for the bottom but I prefer to keep them on sand to prevent damage to their barbels. Maybe a BN or Clown pleco or even a Raphael cat for the bottom.

I also like the thought of a big school of tiger barbs. I kept a school of tiger barbs with a Green Texas cichlid in one of my 55s a few years ago and they were so much fun to watch.

Another possibility would be a Leopard Ctenopoma with a school of Congo tetras. I've had my cteno almost 7 years now and he's one of my favorites. Only thing is you can't keep any small fish such as neons with them or they'll get eaten. Mine is with Angelfish, Dennison barbs, a couple Severum and some Raphael cats. Had Congo tetras at one time also.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

To answer you question in general IMHO and IME there is no need for filters of any kind in planted tanks. 
When adding fish I would add a small amount and not add food for a week. Then do a more complete stalking and start feeding very lightly. If the tank clouds up then kill the lights and suspend all feeding until it clears.

my .02


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the input! I'm becoming very partial to Pearl Gouramis or Angel Fish and three schools of smaller schooling fish, like neons and white/black skirts and or diamond tetras...

Oh and yes my gravel is hard on corydoras unfortunately


----------

